

A Robot for Timo – cheap telepresence for remote teams - fallenhitokiri
http://blog.printf.net/articles/2014/03/18/a-robot-for-timo/

======
cjbprime
Hi HN -- I'm the blog post author and one of the people who built this, am
happy to answer any questions about the hardware/software behind it!

~~~
akosednar
Any plans on making one that can move around on wheels?

~~~
cjbprime
Haven't thought about it much -- my first thought would be that the solution
in the blog post could be the right one for a small office where movement of
the base isn't necessary, and for one on wheels you should just go buy from
Double Robotics. Their product looks really nice.

If I had to build one that moves around, I'd start with investigating the
Roomba API, with an aim to mount the iPad on a Roomba and expose remote
control of the Roomba to the chatter. You wouldn't get as high off the ground
as a Double robot without making the mount unstable, though!

------
Qworg
Any reason you went with the Bescor over just a servo motor?

~~~
cjbprime
Probably just inexperience! Do you have any particular parts in mind?

~~~
Qworg
You could have rigged up something like this:
[https://www.servocity.com/html/s3102_micro_mg.html#.Uyu11fna...](https://www.servocity.com/html/s3102_micro_mg.html#.Uyu11fnaKHM)
to the PWM output of your Arduino.

This would have moved the iPad around, the same way as the pan tilt head.

